# Algae ?



## dustyduffy (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this algae? if so what type? How to get rid of it???



















This is driving me nuts, I did a rescape and added fluval stratum under my gravel, now I seem to be having this issue.

I am dosing excel , and flourish comprehensive sup.


----------



## bbbrk (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm having the same problem. My 90G planted tank is about 10 months old and I change 50% of the water once a week. I'd like to know how to eliminate this issue as well. Thanks.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

What are your nitrates at?


----------



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

I am guessing you have a diatoms' bloom my friend. What is your water chemistry like? keep an eye on your phosphates and nitrates. The good news are that it's harmless to your fish  bad news are that they're ugly as heck to look at. They should be going away soon...hopefully.


----------



## bbbrk (Oct 21, 2014)

Since dustyduffy haven't posted his parameter here's my water parameter.

ph - 7.4
amonia - 0ppm
nitrite - 0ppm
nitrate - 10ppm


----------



## dustyduffy (Aug 15, 2014)

Mine are the same as bbbrk

Except mine range 
Nitrate 10ppm -20ppm


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Those look like diatoms. I believe Ottos eat those.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Increase flow - add a powerhead


----------

